# Dodge 3rd Gen & 4th Gen



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lady here at works truck is on the left, mine on the right... I like to park next to her.. haha.. :rockn: there are 2 other 3rd Gen dodges here in the lot but I cant ever seem to get all 4 of us parked together.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Too bad you dont live closer to me....Myself and a buddy of mine have a few mods/tricks to do to the 3rd and 4th gens that you cant buy...makes your truck one of a kind. 

We customize headlights, tint lights (color or black), install stereo systems and a few other things....just a hobby just like the brutes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang... Would be nice to have a little custom stuff. I really would like to make everything thats chrome/aluminum, black... I think it would look awesome w/ that crimson color and all black accents. Basically, black bumpers, westin bars, grill, rims, and badges.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

well im not a big fan of all black but tinting the lights is simple as can be ............ and painting the chrome and aluminum is simple also ........... i did my tails and have the recon smoked lights all around my truck ............ but i gotta have some chrome on my rig but to each his own


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Alabama sure has some funny looking license plates.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it the camera angle or something?
Her's looks much bigger than yours??????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

part of it is the angle, but the other part I think is that the new ones are so much more boxy... But they are the same length I think. Her rear cab is bigger for sure.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Her rear cab is bigger for sure.


 
and you know this how?:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> and you know this how?:haha:


she let me see back there  :bigok:


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

how can they tint headlights?
i wanna do it to my brute


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice trucks. But you have to be jealous of those pipes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have some of my own, and mine sounds better. They are just not as obvious as her's... 

They are very subtle to look at but when your behind it, well you know they are there  You can see them a little bit poking down from the corners of the bumper in the pics... I'll get a sound clip of the magnaflow this weekend & post it! :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We have a 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gen in my work lot... Never get them parked together though...


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Mopar or NO Car!:rockn: Nice trucks.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I had a 2001 Ram.It just didn't hold up to the towing.Transmission went out at 30k mi.Traded it in on my Titan.The Titan has been very good to me.She's got 92k on her now.I'm looking into getting something new soon and wondering if anyone has a Ram Hemi with tow package and how it's holding up????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

~30K on mine, the guy who had it before me put 22K on it and pulled a little snowcone trailer with it a good bit. No problems yet.

If you arnt already join up on dodgetalk.com lot's of good info there.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I had a 2001 Ram.It just didn't hold up to the towing.Transmission went out at 30k mi.Traded it in on my Titan.The Titan has been very good to me.She's got 92k on her now.I'm looking into getting something new soon and wondering if anyone has a Ram Hemi with tow package and how it's holding up????


 The 545RFE that is behind the Hemi is a much better and stronger tranny then the 46RE that was in your 01. You should have a nice LONG trouble free life out of a newer Ram.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

The newer Rams are nice. I have a lot of power in my '06 Hemi, and I get better gas milage then I did with my GMC Sonoma 4.3 V6.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got (2 days ago) an 05 Durango 5.7 HEMI. Now I want lots of chome. The chick is driving it and she loves it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my mom has a 07 5.7L hemi durago. 4x4 and gps nav. real nice.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

16 mph city so far. We have the limited edition. The nav is about the only thing we dont have. If I recall that was a $1500 opshon in 05.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats not bad, I think I get around 14 city.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well we got 15.5 going up haling 3 wheelers and gear for a week, and 12.6 back on a different road coming back with lots more of hills and 5 on the deck.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

I drive a 98 3/4 ton dodge quadcab cummins and have never had an issue with it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Got an 01 Dodge 3500 dually. 180hp Quadzilla Adrenaline programmer, 4" Turbo back exhaust with dual 5" bull hauler stacks, K&N air filter,....50hp Dynamite Diesel Injectors coming this week, upgraded heavy duty tranny & torque convertor coming soon. Clear headlights with dual beam HIDs and other stuff I cant remember at the moment... No probs and gets 23mpg empty....with the 16ft lowboy and the brute it sees 18-19mpg. Gotta love the cummins:rockn:


----------



## GODSMACK (Aug 7, 2010)

Seems like a good thread to show off two of my toys LOL!!
'08 Dodge Ram 5.7L HEMI


----------

